# 3850, 8600GTS, iPod Touch, PSP, Games, Movies



## Dystopia (Jun 9, 2010)

So I owe my parents a bunch of money, decided I'd sell some unnecessary stuff (not all though )

*PAYPAL ONLY*

*UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED, ALL PRICE ARE OBO, AND INCLUDE SHIPPING*

First off, a video card:



> Sapphire 3850 512MB GDDR3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some other stuff:



> PSP 1001
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Games/Movies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And of course if you buy multiple items, you get shipping discounts. And if you buy enough stuff you get prices discounts too! The more you buy, the more you save!!! 

Thanks for looking (but only if you bought something )


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 11, 2010)

Bump. Prices lowered.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump, prices lowered, don't forget the prices include shipping and are OBO. If nobody wants these, I'll throw 'em on eBay soon.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 14, 2010)

What model is the PSP?


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 14, 2010)

1001, but works great.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 16, 2010)

8600GTS sold. I'm going to start throwing this stuff on eBay.


----------



## ganzey (Jun 16, 2010)

hmm, good price on the ipod, and i want it, just odnt have money, arrg, i will pm if i get some


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 16, 2010)

all right just let me know. I'm taking it off for now, but let me know anyway I might change my mind again and sell it.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 22, 2010)

Price changes.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 23, 2010)

considerable price drops...this stuff needs to go.


----------

